

The Death Of Big Data - marchustvedt
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ciocentral/2012/10/04/the-death-of-big-data/

======
pedalpete
Am I the only one who disagrees with the author's interpretation of Big Data?

To me, it isn't about the size of the data, but getting useful information out
of a data set.

He uses the Morgan Stanley quote “the paradigm shift we are seeing in data
management is more about giving customers the technologies they need to store
and analyze ‘any’ data set – any type of data, any size of data, for any type
of user, and in any timeframe.” to say that Big Data isn't important, but I
believe the quote is actually saying that Big Data will become such a norm
that it will be a part of the daily operations of most businesses.

~~~
jboggan
No, you're not the only one. I think the author would have written an article
about Henry Ford opening his first plant and called it "The Death of the
Horseless Carriage"! He is probably right that the buzzword will evolve at
some point, but is that observation really worth an article at Forbes these
days? Silly linkbait.

